# Großes Hilfe ... :S



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

Servus freunde.
ich habe da ein kleines Problem,
ich habe am samstag auf meinem server auf einer domain ein ssl cert über ispc3 installiert , beim neustart in der selben nacht hat apache2 beschlossen nun nicht mehr zu starten.
der server ist natürlich über ssh , ftp usw zu erreichen. nur apache läuft nicht mehr. nun bin ich am suchen wie ich das ssl cert wieder deaktivieren und löschen kann, denn da liegt das problem scheinbar. 

ich hoffe auf eure schnelle hilfe 

liebe grüße


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Welche Linux Distribution verwendest Du denn?


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

uh till, du bist schon wach, mein tag ist gerettet 
debian  6


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Dann kannst Du den vhost mit:

a2dissite domain.tld
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

deaktivieren und apache neu starten. Danach löschst Du am besten alle Dateien im ssl Verzeichnis dieser Webseite und erzeugst in iSPConfig ein neues SSL zertifikat. Das Problem das Du hattest tritt z.B. auf wenn key und crt eines SSL zertifikates nicht zusammen passen, dann starte apache einfach nicht mehr bis man das fehlerhafte SSL zertifikat entfernt.


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

okay, das erklärt es gut.
nächstes problem

ERROR: Site domain.tld does not exist!

natürlich habe ich domain.tld durch die richtige domain ersetzt. was stimmt denn jetzt nicht


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Schau mal in das Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ dort müsste eine Datei (symlink) mitd em Namen der Webseite sein und deine Zahl davor. Lösch die Datei bitte mal und starte apache neu. Der a2dissite Befehl löscht auch nur den Symlink


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

okay ich hab die datei 
root@server1:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# rm 100-domain.tld.vhost 

gelöscht und apache2 läuft wieder, jetzt kommt aber nurnoch die it works! seite und nicht mehr die eigentliche page oO


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

ah halt ich habs, habe einen resync ausgeführt (geile funktion übrigens) und alles läufrt wieder. danke till! 

also falls wir uns irgendwann mal sehen sollten, erinner mich daran dir nen kaffee zu spendieren  

lg
andy


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

ich fürchte es gibt doch noch ein problem, sogar ein großes, es werden keine webdav benutzer mehr angelegt und die bestehenden haben keinen zugriff mehr da doman.tld/webdav/userid nicht mehr aufgerufen werden kann oO


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Was stehtdenn genau im error.log der Webseite und was im globalen apache error.log?


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
[Mon Nov 12 09:38:01 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze14 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Nov 12 09:43:46 2012] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
[Mon Nov 12 09:43:46 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Mon Nov 12 09:43:46 2012] [notice] Digest: done
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
[Mon Nov 12 09:43:47 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze14 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Nov 12 09:43:47 2012] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 7881)
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/fileinfo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:33 2012] [error] [client 61.145XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec:)
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:34 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:35 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/scripts
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:36 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/pma
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:37 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/myadmin
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:37 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec:)
[Mon Nov 12 10:34:37 2012] [error] [client 61.145.XXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/MyAdmin
```
das ist der apache error, der site error ist knapp 4gb groß, den kann ich grad nicht öffnen

nachtrag, den sitelog kann ich dir leider auch nicht geben

"nano hat keinen Speicher mehr!root@server1:/var/www/domain und so/log#"


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

so, habe den riesigen alten error log gelöscht und neu angelegt, tada. das ist die ausgabe 

[Mon Nov 12 11:38:53 2012] [error] [client 178.202.236.38] File does not exist: /var/www/domain.tld/web/webdav

so weit so gut, aaaaaaber, das ging doch vorher , umnd vorallem der webdav ordner lag schon immer VOR dem web ordner ..... sehr seltsam.

wie behebe ich das nun? jetzt steh ich vollkommen auf dem schlauch. 

in der vhost ist auch alles richtig :S

 <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/web2/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!

________________________
neustart der kiste restart der services, bringt alles nichts, im vhost steht alles richtig , aber irgendwie will er das der pfad so aussehen soll: /var/www/clients/client1/web2/web/webdav

was natürlich unsinn ist, ich verzweifel, ich find den fehler einfach nicht ...


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

bin jetzt nochmal und nochmal alles durch gegangen, ich finde einfach nicht wo er den pfad so falsch verbiegt, ich find es nicht.

keiner mehr eine idee wo der teufel im detail stecken könnte?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Im vhost müsste aber an sich noch ein Location und Alias Eintrag für das Webdav Verzeichnis stehen. Ändere mal das Passwort eines webdav users, dann warte mal 1-2 Minuten und überprüfe den vhost nochmal.


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

ausgabe erster eintrag:
                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/web2/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
                </IfModule>


Ausgabe 2ter eintrag:
                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/web2/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
_________________________________________

sonst steht nichts, also zumindest nichts was mit dem dav zu tun hat in der 900-domain.tld.vhost aus dem verzeichniss /etc/apache2/sites-enabled#

ändern des passwortes bringt auch nichts :S


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

hm ausser dem hier, das sagt mir aber grad nicht viel


```
RewriteEngine on
                RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^upload\.domain.tld\.de$ [NC]
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/subdomains/upload/images/
                RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /subdomains/upload/images/$1  [L]
                RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^intern\.domain.tld\.de$ [NC]
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/subdomains/intern/
                RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /subdomains/intern/$1  [L]
                RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^webmail\.domain.tld\.de$ [NC]
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
                RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/subdomains/webmail/
                RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /subdomains/webmail/$1
```


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Du müsstest etwas in der Art (ohne die Variablen am Anfang und Anführungszeichen etc) im vhost finden:


```
$output .= "      Alias /webdav/" . $fn . ' ' . $webdavRoot . '/' . $fn . "\n";
						$output .= "      <Location /webdav/" . $fn . ">\n";
						$output .= "        DAV On\n";
						$output .= '        BrowserMatch "MSIE" AuthDigestEnableQueryStringHack=On'."\n";
						$output .= "        AuthType Digest\n";
						$output .= "        AuthName \"" . $fn . "\"\n";
						$output .= "        AuthUserFile " . $webdavRoot . '/' . $file . "\n";
						$output .= "        Require valid-user \n";
						$output .= "        Options +Indexes \n";
						$output .= "        Order allow,deny \n";
						$output .= "        Allow from all \n";
						$output .= "      </Location> \n";
```
Gibt es denn eine Version des vhost mit Endung .err im /etc/apache2/sites-available/ Verzeichnis?


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

also weder im sites available noch im sites enabled vhost habe ich eine ausgabe die so sein könnte wie dein beispiel....

ja die err datei hab ich  da sind die pfade auch richtig

nachtrag 
ich sehe gerade auch das 2 neue benutzer die ich vorhin testweise angelegt habe in der err datei nicht eingetragen sind


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

kann ich den dienst nicht irgendwie deinstallieren und neu installieren ohne das die daten der "kunden" verloren gehen? irgendwas muss doch da heute morgen schief gelaufen sein das da jetzt nichts mehr geht :S


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

so, sorry fürs spam hier 
habe jetzt auch mal versucht die ausgabe manuell ein zu pflegen in der vhost, jedoch will apache dann nicht mehr ..... ich will nichts sagen,
aber so ein fehler ist mal richtig schlimm nervig, vorallem wenn das dav das wichtigste am ganzen server ist ^^


----------



## Croydon (12. Nov. 2012)

Kopier dir deine originale vhost Datei irgendwo hin, dann kopier die xxx.vhost.err in xxx.vhost (also die .vhost komplett überschreiben) und versuch mal ein "apachectl -t" zum Testen der Konfiguration - wenn er da "OK" sagt versuchst du einen Apache restart und wenn das wieder nicht funzt postest du nochmal die Ausgabe im globalen Apache error log


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

okay klasse, das klappt schonmal, nun sind die alten wieder alle erreichbar  danke!! jetzt kann ich nur keine neuen anlegen, bzw es wird richtig angelegt, in isp sieht alles klasse aus, die ordner werden erstellt, ebenso die htdigest alles bestens, aber wenn ich domain.tld/webdav/test aufrufe kommt fehler 404 , obwohl der ordner ja schon existiert , wie behebe ich das jetzt noch? 

lg


----------



## spencky88 (12. Nov. 2012)

ah oki funzt doch nicht so ganz, als ich den neuen angelegt habe, hatte sich wieder etwas verschossen, danach konnte ich wieder auf nichts zugreifen.... sehr seltsam, habe die .err nun wieder kopiert und tada die alten gehen wieder, lege ich wieder einen neuen dav nutzer an, geht wieder nichts mehr .... 

<<<<< für lösungen immer dankbar ^^

____edit________

So habe nun die vhost mal beobachtet , wenn ich einen neuen dav benutzer erstelle ODER lösche (ist egal wie) nimmt er immer ALLE benutzer aus der vhost raus ....


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2012)

> habe jetzt auch mal versucht die ausgabe manuell ein zu pflegen in der vhost, jedoch will apache dann nicht mehr .....


Und das ist genau der Grund für Deinen Fehler. ISPConfig versucht die webdav User in die Datei einzufügen und danach apache neu zu starten, in Deiner apache Config ist aber irgend etwas grundlegend falsch adher starte apache nicht, ind em Fall macht ispconfig ein sog. Konfigurations Roillback und verwendet dai letzte funktionierende Konfiguration, also die ohne webdav User. Denn sonst wäre Dein Server offline und das willst Du doch bestimmt auch nicht. Solceh Fehler treten z.B. auf wenn man was falsches in das apache Direktiven Feld der Wbseite einträgt oder wenn icht alle notwendigen apache Module installiert und geladen sind.


----------



## spencky88 (13. Nov. 2012)

oki klingt logisch, aber ich hatte ja nichts geändert ... wenn du dich recht erinnerst begann ja alles mit dem ssl, das haben wir ja in den griff bekommen dank dir, und jetzt folgt ein fehler nach dem anderen, die frage ist jetzt bloß noch wie ich das behebe das mir die dav user flöten gehen wenn ich einen neuen anlege oder alten entferne :S


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2012)

Wie oben von mir beschrieben ist ja immer noch ein Fehler in der apache Config, sonst würden die dav User ja nicht verschwinden und den Fehler musst Du suchen und wie man das macht hat Croydon oben beschrieben.


----------



## spencky88 (13. Nov. 2012)

das ist die ausgabe


```
root@server1:~# apachectl -t
Syntax OK
root@server1:~#
```
also meiner ansicht nach alles oki, trotzdem gehts nicht  oder hab ich jetzt was übersehen oO

Das steht im apache log

```
[Tue Nov 13 06:31:25 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze14 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
```


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2012)

Und Du hast vorher auch die Datei mit .err umkopiert wie von Croydon beschrieben und die vhost datei damit ersetzt?


----------



## spencky88 (13. Nov. 2012)

ja klar, ohne dies zu kopieren läuft das dav ja garnicht mehr


----------



## Croydon (13. Nov. 2012)

Ok, ich hab da noch einen Testvorschlag.
Schalte mal das Apache-Konfigurationstesten aus. Das findest du unter 
                 System -> Serverkonfiguration -> Server auswählen -> Web -> 

Teste Apache Konfiguration beim Neustart


Haken rausnehmen und speichern und warten bis es übernommen wurde.
Danach probierst du das mit dem Anlegen von DAV Usern noch einmal.


Wenn der Neustart des Apaches zu lange dauert, denkt ISPConfig, dass der Neustart fehlgeschlagen ist und dann tritt das mit der .err Datei auch auf.
Wir mussten diesen Check bei uns auch abschalten, da der Apache Reload länger dauerte und wir ständig Probleme mit der Übernahme von Einstellungen hatten.
Allgemein ist auch zu empfehlen den Check abzuschalten bevor man mehrere Änderungen auf einmal (via remoting) durchführt, da ansonsten der Apache zu oft neu gestartet wird und andere Seiten nicht erreichbar sind.


----------

